# Mite?



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

A brom is flowering in one of my tanks. When taking a very close up picture I spotted a friend who is invisible to the naked eye. Any guess what he is? Just curious if he is one of those evil mites people speak of.

There are no frogs yet as I’m just letting the moss and plants grow for now. So I could co2 bomb it, but the springs and isopods are well seeded.

Anyways you can see him on the bottom of the flower in be blurry looking picture. The picture with my finger in it is for scale.

High res: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1056z-vWOp9F1z5rdjMj_kTdlL8xUynra


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

A bug that small is hard to give a certain id, but that looks like a springtail (there are many species besides the ones we culture for food).

Whether it's a springtail or a mite, however, you don't need to be thinking CO2 bomb after seeing just one of them. Your viv is going to play host to a wide variety of bugs and 99% of them will be harmless and perfectly well-behaved. Enjoy this intimate view into moist nature and don't get spooked by the tiny critters you've never had the chance to see before


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

Whatever the species is.......This is frog food, dont worry.

BR
Magnus


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great pic. Wish I had some camera skills, all the closeups I take are garbage.

I've seen nearly identical, possibly the same, creatures in my vivs before. They are quite abundant when the tanks are first set up, and then get mowed down by the frogs and outcompeted by the springtails to the point I see them much less frequently.


----------

